# Drummond Island Fishing Info?



## costanza (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey Guys:
Anyone have any info on the fishing on Drummond Island? I'm heading up this weekend and hope to catch a few perch or, hopefully, a few northerns.


----------



## here_musky_musky (Aug 5, 2008)

Try the potagassing bay (sp??) area. Pretty big water but if u break it down into sections it shouldn't be that overwhelming. Should at least catch northerns no prob. good luck.....


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Lots of smallmouth on the northern tip of the point on the far eastern end of the island... Hooked the biggest one I ever hooked trolling up to that point, but it threw the hook...


----------



## costanza (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks guys. I don't know if I can get to the far eastern end of the island in the rental boat, but it is good to know the bass are there.

Potagannissing Bay is likely my target spot. As a kid (a LONG time ago), I fished the Potagannssing River up to the dam and caught a small pike on every third cast. Now, I only see pike on the bait shop walls!


----------



## loomisfun (Sep 22, 2003)

I fished up there for the first time this Summer. We were perch fishing but I caught 3 incidental smallies between 4 and 5 lbs. All on in the area that FR indicated.

Loomisfun

p.s. Maybe I should say I was smallmouth fishing and caught some incidental perch.....


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

This time in late August and all thru Sept. you'll probably catch some smallies and maybe some pike. But the perch fishing does not start until Oct. around the 1st of Oct. that is. Some years a week earlier some years a week later. You need cool/cold waters for perch. If it (blows) in Drummond fa-get-about-it. When the water stratisfies,that is,when you look at the waters from shore and you can see three different colors a light brown near shore then a light blue a little further out then a dark blue,farther out stay home or play cards or something. You need many calm cool days to attract the perch in Drummond. Trust me on this I have been fishing Drummond for 40 years. Good Luck:sad:


----------

